# 1996 aus bluebird trans in limp mode



## waka (Feb 11, 2014)

hey guys im in australia and have a1996 nissan blue bird australian version from what ive read the same as youre altima the problem is the auto will not change gears it is stuck in 3rd gear (im told limp mode)ive changed the out put speed sensor oil is really clean no burnt smell ive also put another s/hand computer in it.one main problem i have with diagnosing the problem is that when we plug in the scan tool we canot get into the trans side of the computer it says that we are not connected yet the engine side is ok and comes up with no faults . also the tachometer is not working but speedo is fine any siggestions would be great thx andrew


----------

